# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Prohormones vs. Steroids

## Crackerjacked

I recently ordered a prohormone called M Drol. I have a proper PCT lined up and everything. After I had everything ordered I found out that prohormones are worse for you because they trick your body in to completely shutting down test production and this makes for harder recovery, as well as harsh side. This was confusing to me because everything I heard said prohormones were milder then steroids . I was wondering if anyone else could comment on this and let me know what you think about prohormones? Would I just be better of taking normal juice?  :Aajack:

----------


## illwillogical

> I recently ordered a prohormone called M Drol. I have a proper PCT lined up and everything. After I had everything ordered I found out that prohormones are worse for you because they trick your body in to completely shutting down test production and this makes for harder recovery, as well as harsh side. This was confusing to me because everything I heard said prohormones were milder then steroids . I was wondering if anyone else could comment on this and let me know what you think about prohormones? Would I just be better of taking normal juice?


I have never used prohormones, but I hear they are BS!

----------


## Nooomoto

Prohormones will not do for you what AS can. That being said, I don't discount them completely. I have used prohormones before with limited and varied success. My first cycle on AS, it was like a different world. As much as prohormones can cost, why not just get the real deal?

----------


## Crackerjacked

> Prohormones will not do for you what AS can. That being said, I don't discount them completely. I have used prohormones before with limited and varied success. My first cycle on AS, it was like a different world. As much as prohormones can cost, why not just get the real deal?


How was it a different world? Just more obvious muscle gain? Did you experience more sides with prohormones or AS?

----------


## Nooomoto

Much more obvious muscle gain, endurance. I just felt fking great while on AS. Gains overall were greater on AS vs prohormones. I had no side effects while using prohormones, and had little side effects when using AS (a little acne). To me, the prohormones were a waste of my time and money. The money was better spent on AS, the gains are solid and plentiful.

----------


## Crackerjacked

If I already ordered some do you see a reason why I shouldn't take it. Like this guy I was talking too said they were 10x worse for your body then normal AS. Do you think it is?

----------


## Nooomoto

I can't think of a reason to tell you to not take them, if you've already gone ahead and purchased the product. I also don't have enough knowledge to tell you if they are 10x or any worse than steroids . Although, I'm sure if you look around this forum, you can find plenty of information on the effects of prohormones vs AS.

----------


## THORSZ

I did pro hormones twice and got a little stronger and gained 1/4" on my biceps. I did test and put on 15 pounds. Big difference for me.

----------


## Testomaster

I took it for a while (DHEA)...Waste of time and money.

----------


## Gaspari1255

M-Drol and DHEA are not even in the same game.

----------


## Testomaster

The question was :




> I was wondering if anyone else could comment on this and let me know *what you think about prohormones?*


Dhea is considered the most powerfull pro-hormone , at least the most popular .

----------


## stpete

How bout some stats? I know i wasted plenty of $ years ago on that shit. Creatine and protien powders are the only ones that i know work. But i've been out of that loop for quite sometime.

----------


## Crackerjacked

> M-Drol and DHEA are not even in the same game.


In what way? Does anyone know if prohormones are worse for your body than steroids because thats what someone told me.

----------


## Gaspari1255

> In what way? Does anyone know if prohormones are worse for your body than steroids because thats what someone told me.


It depend which way you look at it. An oral is an oral, regardless if it is legal or illegal. Most people put up the argument that PHs are just as toxic as real AAS orals, so you might as well use the real deal...valid point.

----------

